# Pepper steak...



## Nik333

Can you send some thru a diy post? Um!

What is duck sauce? I never heard of that. I've made Peking Duck. Is it like the sauce that goes along with it?


----------



## Two Knots

Duck sauce must be a NY thing...

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=duck+sau...prefix=duck+sauce,aps,149&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_10

For that big bottle we pay less than three dollars...I can’t believe it’s so
expensive on ebay and amazon...

It’s great on chicken, pork, spare ribs, beef, egg rolls, everything...
We use a lot of it.


----------



## Nik333

It says apricots or peaches, corn syrup, and vinegar, mainly. We do have that served in Chinese restaurants.


----------



## de-nagorg

That's my kind of dinner, less rice, more meat and peppers, and sauce. 

Go into business as a mail order chef, I'll volunteer to be a Taste tester, after the Head Knot, that is. :biggrin2:

Pack your delicasies in air tight containers, dry ice, with defrost and microwave instructions. 

You have a few ready customers already. :vs_laugh:


ED


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> It says apricots or peaches, corn syrup, and vinegar, mainly. We do have that served in Chinese restaurants.


Yes, so if you can’t buy it - make it yourself. I’d say apricot preserves
iwould be the main ingredient.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Duck sauce must be a NY thing...


 I can get it at most any grocery store in Houston.

Not difficult to make. Here is one recipe. Scroll down, naturally. Substitute white wine vinegar or champagne vinegar for the rice wine vinegar if you can't get it.

https://simpleseasonal.com/recipes/homemade-duck-sauce


----------



## Two Knots

Perfect Wooley! Easy enough to make and looks amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Colbyt

It is getting harder and harder to find here. Most grocery shoppers don't know the difference between Duck and Sweet and Sour.


I've made the @wooleybooger recipe posted above and it is pretty good. I've also been playing around trying to make something closer to a LaChoy clone cause I'm not paying $8 a bottle for something I used to buy for $1.92. 


When the wife chucks the Keto diet and is ready for some egg rolls I shall play some more.


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, you can’t eat an egg roll without soy sauce, lots of hot chinese mustard and
duck sauce to cool it all down... :yes:


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Yes, you can’t eat an egg roll without soy sauce, lots of hot chinese mustard and
> duck sauce to cool it all down... :yes:


Make your own mustard with this.


----------



## Colbyt

Darn it! I drove right by the Seoul Market without checking out what they stock. Took me less than 45 minutes to completely forget I wanted to stop.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Darn it! I drove right by the Seoul Market without checking out what they stock. Took me less than 45 minutes to completely forget I wanted to stop.


Well welcome to the CRS club Colbyt. :vs_laugh:

Also sometimes known as the "Old Pharts" club.


----------



## Startingover

Never heard of Duck sauce. I feel exotic using Sweet an Sour. 

Haven't made pepper steak for ages but need to fix it again. My old Betty Crocker cookbook used round steak. I’ll try London broil next time.


----------



## Alexsoul

As I can see, you made it in a pan, I may say, that recently, I've bought an electric grill for my patio. It's like a big steak grill pan, like here https://grillguru.org/ , but it's grill. I can't explain this phenomenon, but the smell and the taste of meat, cooked on this grill is much better than in a pan. 
Maybe it seems like that to me, because I'd like to believe in it, but any way, I think that any type of grill is better than any type of pan.


----------



## LS-6

Where do I sign up to be a taste tester????


----------



## de-nagorg

LS-6 said:


> Where do I sign up to be a taste tester????


Get in line after #5 on page 1.:devil3::devil3:


ED


----------



## ktownskier

I have been craving Chinese Pepper Steak since I read this. Well, I finally made it the other day. And I did it without Duck Sauce. 

I read through about a half dozen recipes and then came up with my own. I used tamari soy sauce, Lea & Perrins (The ONLY Worcestershire Sauce) toasted sesame oil (a little goes a long way, but it adds a depth of flavor) a pound and a half of top sirloin cut into two thin steaks and then put in the freezer for a half hour or so and then sliced thin. 

I made a sauce with fresh grated ginger, 5 crushed garlic cloves, the tamari, Lea & Perrins, Sesame Oil, water, sugar, and corn starch. 

Sliced up 2 onions, a red bell, a green bell and after cooking the steak in batches with olive oil, I cooked the onions and the peppers for about 5 minutes until crispy tender. 

Put the steak back in, added the sauce and stirred until the sauce thickened, about 2 minutes. 

I served it over some brown rice. Not too much though. Barely enough left over for a lunch sized serving.


----------



## wooleybooger

Interesting *@ktownskier;*. The L&P is not all that different from a typical soy sauce. I don't know tamari soy sauce I buy Shoyu soy sauce.


----------



## ktownskier

Tamari has a darker color and richer flavor than the common Kikkoman soy sauce you may be more familiar with. It also tastes more balanced and less salty than the sometimes harsh bite of soy sauce, which makes it great for dipping. It also has little or no wheat in it whereas regular Soy Sauce has wheat in it. 

Tamari is often gluten free. 

Shoyu is a little sweeter than Tamari due to the added wheat. Sometimes up to 50%. 

Kikkoman is similar to Shoyu.


----------



## wooleybooger

Kikkoman yeah that would be the Shoyu I buy. I'm also familiar with Korean brands and Japanese brands. Can't call any names on those though. I'll need to look for Tamari soy sauce next trip to the Asian (Vietnamese) store. Who knows.


----------



## Nik333

To my knowledge, shoyu is just the Japanese word for soy sauce.


----------



## Nik333

Alexsoul said:


> As I can see, you made it in a pan, I may say, that recently, I've bought an electric grill for my patio. It's like a big steak grill pan, like here https://grillguru.org/ , but it's grill. I can't explain this phenomenon, but the smell and the taste of meat, cooked on this grill is much better than in a pan.
> Maybe it seems like that to me, because I'd like to believe in it, but any way, I think that any type of grill is better than any type of pan.



The woks I've seen wielded by Chinese chefs are so hot, they're like a grill.


----------



## BayouRunner

I’m sure it’s not as good as Two Knots but I make a quick one every once in a while that the wife and I enjoy. Red and green bell peppers. Onion and water chestnuts, olive oil. Just slice up a rib eye, stir fry it and add this sauce at the end. Sorry I don’t measure anything. It’s really quick and pretty tasty. I like the vegetables a little crispy. I’ve not heard of duck sauce either







sorry wife is cooking pork chops in the back ground


----------



## Nik333

@Two Knots - I just looked thru 473 posts mentioning duck sauce. I just wanted to relay that when I was buying pot stickers at a Chinese Restaurant, a couple days ago, the woman brought them out to go & was showing me different sauce packets. She picked up a pinky-orange one and I almost literally yelled "duck sauce"! Almost. It was chili oil. Phew! That's how conditioned I've become by your recipes!
🤣


----------



## Two Knots

Alexsoul said:


> As I can see, you made it in a pan, I may say, that recently, I've bought an electric grill for my patio. It's like a big steak grill pan, like here https://grillguru.org/ , but it's grill. I can't explain this phenomenon, but the smell and the taste of meat, cooked on this grill is much better than in a pan.
> I’m sure everything you cook in it, tastes good.


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> @Two Knots - I just looked thru 473 posts mentioning duck sauce. I just wanted to relay that when I was buying pot stickers at a Chinese Restaurant, a couple days ago, the woman brought them out to go & was showing me different sauce packets. She picked up a pinky-orange one and I almost literally yelled "duck sauce"! Almost. It was chili oil. Phew! That's how conditioned I've become by your recipes!
> 🤣


You can’t get duck sauce where you live?


----------



## Nik333

Two Knots said:


> You can’t get duck sauce where you live?


I've never seen it. Even when I was a child, & we ate every Sunday dinner at a Chinese restaurant.
I think it's a NY thing?

I'll have to order Wontons & see what they give me. I think the sauce is more red & spicy sweet, though.

It's okay, I don't really like sweet & sour concoctions. I tend toward sour. 😊


----------



## ktownskier

Nik333 said:


> I've never seen it. Even when I was a child, & we ate every Sunday dinner at a Chinese restaurant.
> I think it's a NY thing?
> 
> I'll have to order Wontons & see what they give me. I think the sauce is more red & spicy sweet, though.
> 
> It's okay, I don't really like sweet & sour concoctions. I tend toward sour. 😊


Nik,

ever heard of Amazon?

Follow this link to see what they offer.


----------



## de-nagorg

ktownskier said:


> Nik,
> 
> ever heard of Amazon?
> 
> Follow this link to see what they offer.



I'm going to peruse my local Walmart, Thursday, on my regular weekly stock up trip.

Will see what they have.

Looks too sweet though, but the label will tell.

I too had never heard of it, until lately in Joann's posts.

And I have dined many ORIENTAL restaurants here.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger

I've got six (6) big jars of Duck Sauce in my backup pantry and one big jar in the frig. Not to mention 5 5lb. cans of Plum Sauce.


----------



## Nik333

ktownskier said:


> Nik,
> 
> ever heard of Amazon?
> 
> Follow this link to see what they offer.


I probably wouldn't use it. Maybe preserves, I would. I'm weird about artificial stuff added.


----------



## Nik333

What Exactly Is Duck Sauce?


Trying to get to the bottom of this Chinese food mystery sends our writer on a wild goose chase




www.smithsonianmag.com


----------

